# puppy class success !!



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

So I thought I would post as I'm having a rare proud mother moment!

Had puppy class with H tonight and the trainer came and said how well he was doing 

She also said a man had contacted her about his 11 week old viszla puppy, who he was having trouble with biting/chewing etc and he was fed up wondering if he had done the right thing getting a viszla? She gave him advice about socialisation/nipping etc but said for him to come along to puppy class next week so he can meet H to see 'what viszlas can do.' She's got quite a lot of experience training and said she was 'pleasantly surprised' by him. 

Is weird as all the naughty things Hercules does at home/on walks/all the time he doesn't do in puppy class. Asked for advice about his jumping one week, the trainer said she would show me but there was no way we could get him to jump up in front of her! He just sat bolt upright looking innocent. It's like he knows he's in school. 

Bit nervous as this guy's going to ask me questions and stuff and I don't feel I know what I am talking about! Also, knowing the H bomb, he is likely to choose that moment to misbehave. 

I think I will be directing him to join up with this forum!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

This is so nice to hear, congratulations! 

My puppy and I had our last basic puppy class yesterday and she did very well too! Her leash walking was second best in the class, a poodle puppy beat her. 

I think it would be great if that person joins the forum. I stopped googling about questions and come straight here.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

My V puppy Ester started puppy training last week, and turned into the class clown! All the things I can get her to do at home, she wouldn't do there! Going again tomorrow, so hoping she will settle down this time and listen. Onwards and upwards. Wish me luck!!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I agree that it's a good idea to direct people to the forum. There is a wealth of knowledge, advice and support on here. It's fab, and as a new V owner (she's 18 weeks tomorrow) I love it and think I have become addicted! No-one told me this would happen!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

pippylongstocking, Hercules too was the 'clown' when he first started!  Plus he was 5 1/2 m before we got a place in the class, so he had a bit of head start as he had been taught the basics already. It is SO hard to get them to pay attention while around so many other puppies, and even now while Hercules is good when it is his turn to do something, when he has to wait he gets impatient and will whine!! 

What surprised me was how the trainer taught him a few tricks and he learned them so quickly...they really are an intelligent breed who want to please you.

My favourite part is the end as we can now let all the pups off the lead to play in the hall for a while, Hercules was in the middle of a 7 dog pile up, love it!! Is their reward for behaving 

I agree this forum is totally addictive. My husband wonders why I no longer moan at him for playing video games...it's because I spend all my free time on here while cuddling the H


----------

